# Hate Neighbors? Own 10,000 acres



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

http://listings.point2.com/1164099828/



> Land in the RM of Milton #292, RM of Chesterfield RM #261 and special areas South of Sibbald, AB. Ranch is to be sold as one full package. Hopper bottom grain bins and corrals can be purchased separate or at auction. Consists of 10,703 acres, 4303 deeded and 6400 leased. Approx. 3500 acres of crop land. Pasture land is fenced in good condition and a number of acres had a new fence in the last 3 years. There is a good supply of water on theproperties by way of dugouts, springs and wells. Yardsite SE 19-28-28 W3rd Consists of a new 1800 sq. ft. bungalow built in 2012 just being completed & includes 3 car garage, heated calving barn with office area and 2 overhead doors, Pipe corrals, Silage pit with good drainage, Insulated shop with overhead door, 4 year old well. 2nd Yardsite NE 14-28-29 W3rd. Consists of 3 bedroom renovated bungalow, Newer well, Shed, Barn, Good set of corrals. There is $17,500 in oil revenue and a new oil well is being drilled. Package also includes a 1400 sq. ft. bungalow in Alsask that will come furnished. The package joins a 7600 acre deeded and leased parcel that is also listed for sale for $4,860,000.


What would you do if you had over 10,000 acres?


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

We'd become an occult. I'd build a huge compound for all of our family and friends to live on. We'd travel around in big white Econoline vans and wear plaid shirts and khaki pants.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Smile


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Live happily ever after. 

However, only 4300 acres of that property are deeded, it says the rest are leased. But I could be pretty happy with "only" 4300 acres, too.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

in our area that's not uncommon. so for us, only having 16, its seems like a cute little corner lot! our last job on a ranch was 4000 acres, all in one chunk. was nice to ride.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

chewie said:


> in our area that's not uncommon. so for us, only having 16, its seems like a cute little corner lot! our last job on a ranch was 4000 acres, all in one chunk. was nice to ride.


LOL, after doing some volunteer home building on the Rez. in central SD. I got invited by a local rancher to take a tour of his spread. After a half hour ride in his truck, we left the state road and headed up his driveway to the west gate of the ranch. The driveway was eight miles long, and he owned an old grader to keep it maintained. We stood on a rise overlooking a valley and I asked exactly where the borders of the ranch were? He then said that the south and west fence lines were within a few hundred yards of where we were parked. The east line was "on the other side of that ridge" (which was twelve miles away) and the north line was "on the edge of town, behind the elementary school" (twenty miles north) He had roughly 400+ head of Buffalo in a 4000 acre fence and another 800 cows roaming the balance. That's what it's like to own a 33000 acre piece of dirt.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I would develop a good "evil laugh" and become the local crackpot. Maybe get a hairless cat.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Reminds me of a buddies favorite saying;

"I don't want all the land, just everything that touches mine".


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, considering if I could afford to purchase that I would have won the lottery, I would give land to all of my children (far from each other, and me, haha), my mom and my closest friends. Being a lottery winner would also mean I wouldn't have to go to a j-o-b again and could do work that brings me pleasure right there on that acreage.

Build a huge community garden and hen house, the nicest bonfire pit I could afford, and smile every day except for when it needed mowing...

Ah, to dream.

~ST


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably wouldn't change our lifestyle much, as we would only utilize a few more acres, then leave the rest in FOREST! Currently, we have 6.68 Acres, but are only using a little over 1.5 Acres with the rest in 2nd growth forest (Cedar, Fir, Maple, and Alder). I'd get miniature Cattle, miniature Goats, and raise Pigs every year. Possibly would consider a horse...


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Fence it well and park myself in the middle of it. 

I looked at a 25 acre property just yesterday that was very overgrown and needed a LOT to make it into a place we'd want to live. But even at that, we had to put up with the "woof, woof, woof, woof, woof, woof, woof, woof" of the neighbors dogs as we drove into the shared driveway and had to listen to them bark for a lot of the time we were there looking around. 

I know, people love their dogs. I love dogs as well. Doesn't mean I want to put up with other people's dogs ruining my peace and quiet, running on other people's land, and being a general nuisance.

There have been a number of times when we've seen otherwise nice looking property that we've said "NO!" to simply because of the neighbors and sometimes the neighbors' dogs.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Sure would not mind more land. I had a wonderful deer hunting spot and then neighbors cleared the woods and built a huge house with noisy dogs as close as humanly possible, thus ruining it. 

But I can live without it. There are more important things in my life's plan, including those very same neighbors that I am being called to love.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

You wouldn't see me here if I owned that much!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Timberrr said:


> We'd become an occult. I'd build a huge compound for all of our family and friends to live on. We'd travel around in big white Econoline vans and wear plaid shirts and khaki pants.


LOL. This hits kind of close to home. We live on some land that has been in the family for several generations. It started as a fair sized chunk (not 10000 by any means, but a chunk none the less). Over the generations it has been passed down and split between kids. So now what you have is a bunch of family and extended family strung out on two sides of the road for a couple of miles. People make comments about how odd it is that a family would "buy up a bunch of land and all live next to each other". It is like they have no concept of the whole passing it down to multiple kids for multiple generations.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

My daughter spent 3 months as an Intern on a 140,000 acre Ranch (in Oregon). It is hard to wrap your mind around that much, they own the entire valley basically.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Honey, we're going to need a bigger tractor...


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

My grandmother owned a few square miles of lake front land in the Ozarks with its own air strip at one point. I think she sold it when her husband died. I'm kind of depressed about it to be honest becasue that would have been a great place to relocate but the past is the past. That being said if I won the lottery land would be the first thing I would buy.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I knew a man in AZ, who had one ranch there that was 120 sections. He had 3 more in NM. One was 92 sections, one was 78 and the small one one 32. That's almost a million acres. I was married to him, 35 years ago.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

xymenah said:


> That being said if I won the lottery land would be the first thing I would buy.


LOL - my husband says all the time "If I had money, I'd buy dirt (meaning land). They aren't makin' any more of it."


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Only trouble with owning land is you need a plan and/or a means to maintain it. I have neighbors that won't even keep there place respectable. No money for gasoline for the tractor to keep the acreage mowed or at least the tall weeds maintained, and absolutely no way to move snow. Come over begging each snow storm to plow em out. But you can bet they got $$ for their other "weed". 

City folks trying to go country, just dreams with no means....


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

No way am I paying $4.8 million dollars if they are not throwing in the corrals and feeders. I don't care how many Powder River Mixing Tubs they have on that ranch, they had better be included in the price.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................Back in the 70's and 80's I made regular yearly trips to Nm and Colorado ! One of my favorite routes was on Hwy 491 north from Gallup up to Shiprock , east to Farmington and on into Durango ! But along Hwy 461 on the west side of the road I could observe small , wooden framed houses built for the Navajo Indians on their reservation ! Over the course of several years , they continued living in their Hogans and completely dismantled all the homes using the lumber for their cooking fires , LOL ! After the houses had disappeared I stopped in Shiprock to eat and I asked a waitress in the cafe what had happened to those 'New' homes on the Res ? She then told me about the fires and we both laughed . You'd think the Dept. of Indian Affairs would have simply asked the Navajo , IF , they wanted a home to live in ! , fordy:happy:


----------

